# Hive Pallets?



## UV Bee (Oct 7, 2009)

I build my own pallets. I have seen all kinds of different customizations with different benefits. I used to have the dimensions, but I don't seem to have them at my disposal now. My design is simply three 2x4 (48in long), two pieces of plywood (each the approximately the size of two hives sitting side by side+ a little ). I use small slates of wood along the edges where the hives sit to lift the hive from the plywood and create an entrance. Down the middle of the pallet, I installed 4 hive clips (two for each side of the pallet). Finally, I put four 1 x 6s on the underside of the pallet for more stability. Most beekeepers go with only 2 or 3, but I take my hives into row crop pollination in the summer and I find that the fourth board gives the pallet more stability on the truck/in the field and gives a little more integrity. 

I haven't noticed much of a problem with water pooling on the bottom. The bees seem to do a pretty good job of sealing up for the wet season and keeping things dry. 

Why the shift to pallets?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's your information: ( 3 pages of very useful information!)
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219802&highlight=HIVE+PALLET+DESIGN
Ernie


----------



## dnelson (May 19, 2009)

I am planning on growing my "Hobby" into a family Business. I have about 6 locations lined up right now for hives some are organic farms and a few orchards. I thought it might be easier to just go with pallets. The one orchard could hold 40 easy. It would be down the road a couple years, I'm trying to not go into debt for this.

What do the hive clips consist of, are they just hooks for tie downs?


----------



## dnelson (May 19, 2009)

I'm a dummy, I saw those clips in the dadant catolog and didn't quite get it.

Thanks for the link Bees4U, good thread


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

These are some I have for sale. I didn't like them, I kept stabbing through the screens. 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=226581


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

The side of the hive bodies slide into the "w" clip. We run 4 two for each hive one towards the front and the other towards the rear. They mainly are to keep your hives from sliding off when moving the pallets.

Hey Dbest, we had a guy make a bunch of those then scrap them because like you said he kept tearing out the screens with the forks from the swinger. I like solid myself with a small drain hole towards the rear of the hive just in case.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

dnelson said:


> Do most commercial guys build their own pallets or is there a pallet manufacturer that makes pallets special for hives?
> 
> And if you build/modify them, does anyone have any drawings or photos I could check out? I saw one guys pallets but it was a while back and i thought he had sloping bottoms built for each hive, Is that normal? Does anyone have any trouble with water pooling up on the pallets?


Maxant builds and ships them.
Drill a hole in each corner of the bottom board below each hive. That'll take care of any water.


----------



## beeman (May 27, 2009)

> Hey Dbest, we had a guy make a bunch of those then scrap them because like you said he kept tearing out the screens with the forks from the swinger. I like solid myself with a small drain hole towards the rear of the hive just in case.


I've been trying to figure out a way to design them for the last few years to where I wouldn't stab them with the forks. Couldn't, so just sticking with concrete form plywood for decks. Most times after popping the rivets out, we get a drain hole in the deck.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I bought 100 pallets from used pallet co in Fresno Ca last year. They are made from treated lumber except the bottoms which I had dipped in rosin. I was very pleased with them and they cost about 17.00 ea including clips. Put them on top of load of bees coming back from almonds so no extra freight other than $50 pick up fee to trucker!


----------

